# How to set up a linux emulator jail in freebsd



## Alain De Vos (Apr 26, 2021)

What is the best way to set up a jail for running a linux distro ? E.g. a tutorial ?


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 26, 2021)

"Best" is something I can't judge, but _many_ people enjoyed this one:









						Setting up a (Debian) Linux jail on FreeBSD
					

Hi gang!  Prerequisites: I am assuming that you know how to install software on FreeBSD and also have some basic understanding about FreeBSD jails.  Editorial  I'm going to be very honest here: I started disliking Linux for a while, and I've worked with it for a long time. For various reasons...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

